
Internet piracy appeal fee challenged by Consumer Focus - anons2011
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18594105
======
Peroni
Brilliant. So I've been accused of piracy ad I must pay £20 to prove my
innocence? If I prove my innocence am I refunded my £20 and do I have the
right to claim for damages?

Doubt it.

